# Regarding Buddhist Prayer Shawls



## Zenas (Sep 24, 2009)

As we saw in another thread, both the Memphis Mayor Pro tem and the Shelby County Mayor met with the Dali Lama and, according to pictures and reports, exchanged prayer shawls or scarves with him as a sign of honor. 

I don't know the spiritual condition of either men at issue, but my question is this: if I as a believer were in a public position such as that, what should my reaction be to donning something like a prayer scarf or shawl in honor of a man from a worldly religion? What implications would my being an elected official have on the situation?


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I would be different and instead of making my religion a private thing, I would refuse to take it, and call it consiense issues and use the chance to talk about Christ.

That would get me fired and then I would have more time for PB


----------

